# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  using baking soda to increase kH

## juggler

Reference this website http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/chemistry.html : 

1 teaspoon of baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) in 50L of water will raise it by 4 dkH. 

It is also cautious not to increase more than 2 dkH in 24 hours so as not to stress the fish. I guess this is because baking soda is alkaline and the pH will also go up.

----------


## vinz

A few more tips:
1. It's baking *SODA* (A.K.A. Sodium Bicarbonate or Bicarbonate of Soda), not to be confused with baking *powder*. Available at supermarkets and grocery stores in small bottles.
2. Do not add directly to tank. Dissolve in some water first then add the solution slowly over the surface of the water. Avoid pouring directly onto or near the fishes.

----------


## peterkoh

If you are buying the baking soda at supermarket, watch out for those with brown coloured label with the words &amp;quot;Double Action&amp;quot; ! It contains other substances like Phosphates and I had a mini BBBA bloom after that. Aslo, it turns the water cloudy unlike pure bicarbonate which is colourless so you can imagine my initial surprise. I'm using it to make DIY CO2 and it works fine, in fact better than ordinary baking soda.  :Wink:

----------


## bclee

Please be careful. Those labeled &amp;quot;double actions&amp;quot; are baking powder and not baking soda.

Go for baking soda. You should be safe.

BTW, PO4 is not the root cause for BBA bloom. Likely to be something else.

BC

----------


## vinz

Easier to remember:
- 1 teaspoon to 100L of water raises 2dKH.

----------

